# TAHA Automatic Watch?



## DMScountry (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi this is my very first post and I would like to ask you guys if you know anything about the make of this watch; TAHA? Here are a couple of photos for you to look at perhaps they may make a light come on somewhere, I really would like to know more about this watch, which I have rebuilt from a rusty wreck to a fully working automatic watch.





































This is a before shot of the rust riddled watch;


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow transformation! I can't give you any info about the watch but but congrats on doing an excellent job on the movement :smile:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Warm welcome to the Forum, and to many more posts.

By its style and logo, it could be a Middle Eastern favourite? Are there any numbers on the movement? Nice restoration job on the movement.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltrlt: it's a great place to be!

Like the CAMEL on the back, but you've also done a cracking job on the restoration - - :yahoo:

If it's not just aimed at the Middle Eastern market, could it have been part of a CAMEL cigarettes marketing thing? Just a thought!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mel said:


> Welcome to :rltrlt: it's a great place to be!
> 
> Like the CAMEL on the back, but you've also done a cracking job on the restoration - - :yahoo:
> 
> If it's not just aimed at the Middle Eastern market, could it have been part of a CAMEL cigarettes marketing thing? Just a thought!


I agree with Mel looks like it was aimed at the middle eastern market isnt this the simple pin pallet mvmt that most used in the 60's among the generic swiss brands ebouches etc prior to the Swiss being pushed up market after the qtz revolution? It looks very much on the Timex lines Mel?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nigel, it's most likely a single jewel or low jewel count or pin pallet movement of some kind but TIMEX - - no! The "non-standard" construction used by TIMEX is two plates top and bottom, and no bridges, the autos are a bolt-on addition conversions of standard TIMEX movements using the two plate construction. :smile:

The TIMEX construction method is why they aren't generally loved too much by Professional Horologists/Watchmakers - - they're relatively easy to strip down into the individual parts, and there are a good few less than in conventional movements, but they can be a proper "barsteward" to put back together again, with the design relying on jigs and machines originally to get everything lined up just right under ideal conditions. :to_become_senile:

Lesser mortals can struggle to get all the parts and pinions lined up and the top plate back in position only too find a passing breeze causes a slight tremor, and one of the shafts pops out just as you start to tighten the plate down - - after this happens for the fourth or fifth time you need to get down the Dictionary of Mediaeval Swearwords after you've run out of the standard curses and blasphemies - - how do I know this ? :whistling:

I can strip down a TIMEX in around an hour, putting it back can take two (ferkin) weeks or so! :watch:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mel said:


> Nigel, it's most likely a single jewel or low jewel count or pin pallet movement of some kind but TIMEX - - no! The "non-standard" construction used by TIMEX is two plates top and bottom, and no bridges, the autos are a bolt-on addition conversions of standard TIMEX movements using the two plate construction. :smile:
> 
> The TIMEX construction method is why they aren't generally loved too much by Professional Horologists/Watchmakers - - they're relatively easy to strip down into the individual parts, and there are a good few less than in conventional movements, but they can be a proper "barsteward" to put back together again, with the design relying on jigs and machines originally to get everything lined up just right under ideal conditions. :to_become_senile:
> 
> ...


 :laugh: well put


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

The only reference I have been able to find about TAHA is shown on mikrolisk which seems to tie up with your watch. Great piece of work on the restoration.


 Word trade mark  Image trade mark  Manufacturer  Location and details *Taha* 
Muhammad Toufik Taha


Uhren, Uhrenteile; Beyrouth, Schweiz, registriert am 13.11.1959


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

If this was a pin-pallet movement, hilarious that they stamped "chronometer" on the hammer! :tongue:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

the movement looks like an AS to me, they seem to use this method of attachment of the rotor, can't quite see on the pic but think there is some marking there for whose movement it is.not sure what others think but I'm thinking its an 17-25 jewel auto of good quality


----------



## DMScountry (Jun 7, 2015)

> > the movement looks like an AS to me, they seem to use this method of attachment of the rotor, can't quite see on the pic but think there is some marking there for whose movement it is.not sure what others think but I'm thinking its an 17-25 jewel auto of good quality
> 
> 
> the movement looks like an AS to me, they seem to use this method of attachment of the rotor, can't quite see on the pic but think there is some marking there for whose movement it is.not sure what others think but I'm thinking its an 17-25 jewel auto of good quality


Yes this is a 17 Jewels automatic watch and DJH584 (David) is correct by finding out That Muhammad Toufik Taha Registered this watch in Uhren Uhrenteile; Beyrouth Schweiz on 13/11/1959, but that's as far as I got with it on another forum, I have also checked out the Swiss name "Urhen" who still make several brands of watches today in Switzerland and I am awaiting a reply from them, If I do find anything else I am sure that I will keep you informed. But thank you for your comments so far.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I happily stand corrected on the jewel count of the TAHA movement, made by those with better knowledge than I on Swiss made tackle like this one, my TIMEX comments are still valid as to why and how they (TIMEX) are constructed using a minimal number of parts, around 85 in total, and using just two plates.

TIMEX' Chief Engineer tasked all concerned to continually reduce the number of parts, and also that parts should be capable of being manufactured with machinery that was simple yet reproduced interchangeable parts without needing to be individually machined or drilled etc., also thus reducing labour costs.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

mel; i have some interesting timexes. i think, one with the plates screwed together. two major problems: finding the watch and learning how to post photo's. vinn


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Vinn rather than hijack this this thread I have sent you a PM which should hopefully help you.

David


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

DMScountry

Have you been able to find out any other information about this watch?

David


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

After masses of zooming it seems to say AS 1701, have a look at rant for more details of this movement


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

We could do with the OP coming back to this thread and then looking at this link http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?12&ranfft&2&2uswk&AS_1701 (copyright Dr. Roland Ranfft) so he/she can compare the movement with that database.

David


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

DJH584 said:


> We could do with the OP coming back to this thread and then looking at this link http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?12&ranfft&2&2uswk&AS_1701 (copyright Dr. Roland Ranfft) so he/she can compare the movement with that database.
> 
> David


id put ranfft but it seems os x seems to always autocorrect it!


----------



## DMS (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi I am sorry that I have not been around but work took me to Brazil for 6 months sorting out a a stripper on a banana plantation, just north of Natal on the North East coast, anyway that is another story. It's been a long time since I wrote this thread about my TAHA watch that I forgot my login details so had to log in again under a different username and password. The link posted by DJH584 (TAHA WATCH) is very close to the movement that is used by the TAHA.

When I put the watch together I had to source the parts from a company based in India they produce HMT watches which sell on Ebay for stupid prices, but they have a huge supply of parts for thousands of different watches.

I would like to thank everyone who contributed to this thread and for the very useful information that was published, it makes me a lot wiser and I shall be around a lot more now as I am semi retired so will have a lot more TIME on my hands (and Wrist) to carry on with my hobby stripping and putting together watches.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome back friend.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome back! :yes:

What was the name of the Brazilian Stripper? and her photo is always welcome as wel! :whistling:


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

if you want to get some information about the make of the watch you can search the net.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Peixian said:


> if you want to get some information about the make of the watch you can search the net.


 No sh*t sherlock :rofl:

Still, soon be up to 50 posts won't ya.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> No sh*t sherlock :rofl:
> 
> Still, soon be up to 50 posts won't ya.


 :laugh:


----------

